# Heart mumur in puppy



## Gina (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, We have just discovered that our puppy has a very slight heart murmur. We are not due to pick him up until the end of next week. The vert tells me its nothing to worry about & quite common & is most likely to have disappeared by age 12 weeks. 
Has anyone had experience of this & have advise or experienced further problems. Does this affect insurance for the puppy.
Thanks


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Not sure about insurance but my cavalier had a heart murmur diagnosed when young and he lived in perfect health till he was 17.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

Bentley has a very slight heart murmur, he's nearly 8. It wasn't diagnosed until he was about 5, although I'm sure he would have had it since he was a pup, just wasn't picked up. The vet also told me it will probably never bother him, but it was just to make me aware


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We had a Cavy that was diagnosed when having his first vet check and injections. Three months later it had gone.


----------



## Liz_Poppy (Feb 24, 2013)

We were told that Poppy had a heart murmur at 9 weeks we then took her back to the vet at 13 weeks and there was no heart murmur. I'm not sure about your insurance though as we already had insurance on Poppy.


----------



## Gina (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. From what's have read it is not uncommon & as long as its only slight will likely disappear by 12 weeks. 
Just a little worrying at this stage


----------

